# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  Active report

## maryamb

کسی می تونه یه سری اطلاعاتی در مورد اکتیو ریپورت بده.
مثلا اینکه اصلا از کجا باید بیارمش؟
مال خود وی بی هست یا اینکه یه نرم افزار جداست؟
و اینکه طرز کارش چجوریه؟
اکتیو ریپورت بهتره یا کریستال ریپورت (من با هیچ کدوم آشنا نیستم و از دیتا ریپورت استفاده می کنم)

----------


## soheil_programmer

> کسی می تونه یه سری اطلاعاتی در مورد اکتیو ریپورت بده.
> مثلا اینکه اصلا از کجا باید بیارمش؟
> مال خود وی بی هست یا اینکه یه نرم افزار جداست؟
> و اینکه طرز کارش چجوریه؟
> اکتیو ریپورت بهتره یا کریستال ریپورت (من با هیچ کدوم آشنا نیستم و از دیتا ریپورت استفاده می کنم)



با سلام

لطفاً به تاپیک زیر مراجعه فرمائید (لینک سایت اصلی برای دانلود هم اونجا هست) تا به جواباتون برسید و باز هم اگه سوالی بود در خدمتم...
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...265#post491265

----------


## maryamb

ممنون ولی حالا کدومشو باید دانلود کنم؟
کدومش مناسب تره خصوصا برای زبان فارسی؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

من با هر دوش كلي كار كردم
مطمئنا كريستال ريپورت يك چيز ديگه هست
چون RightToLeft هم داره

----------


## soheil_programmer

> سلام
> 
> من با هر دوش كلي كار كردم
> مطمئنا كريستال ريپورت يك چيز ديگه هست
> چون RightToLeft هم داره


با سلام

من طی نامه نگاریهایی با شرکت سازنده ActiveReport مشکل عدم وجود Right2Left را باهاشون مطرح کردم اما من خودم یک راهکار برای ایجاد Right2Left دارم که اگر تمایل داشتید مطرح بفرمائید.

----------


## soheil_programmer

> ممنون ولی حالا کدومشو باید دانلود کنم؟
> کدومش مناسب تره خصوصا برای زبان فارسی؟


به نظر من آخرین نگارش نرم افزار را اونم به صورت Pro یعنی Proffesional دانلود فرمائید چون من استفاده میکنم و راضی هستم.

----------


## maryamb

اگه راه کارتون رو بفرمائید ممنون می شم.
گرچه من هنوز کار با اون رو بلد نیستم و تازه دانلود و نصبش کردم.
و البته دنبال یه راهنمای خوب می گردم.
تو این سایت هم فقط یک نمونه دیدم که به اون صورت برام کاربردی نبود

----------


## ASKaffash

با سلام 
دوست عزیز ActiveReport2.0 فوق العاده قدرتمنداست ونسخه 3.0 آن تحت 2008 نیز هم اکنون در دسترس است هیچ مشکلی نداره حتی فارسی با Crack آن برایت EMail میکنم در ضمن سالهاست با آن کار میکنم وقول میدهم تقریبا به هر سئوال جواب دهم چون با آن یک گزارش ساز پویا هم ساخته ام.

----------


## maryamb

ببخشید وقتی من تو برنامم از اکتیو ریپورت استفاده کردم و گزارشم رو ساختم ، بعد از اتمام برنامه و ساختن پکیج ، کاربری که می خواد برناممو تو سیستمش نصب کنه اگه اکتیو ریپورت رو نصب نداشته باشه مشکلی پیش نمی آد؟
اگه مشکل پیش می اد پس باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## maryamb

سئوال بعدی اینکه اصلا گزارش پویا یعنی چی و به چه کاری میاد؟
چه فرقی با دیتا ریپورت داره؟

----------


## ASKaffash

با سلام
Setup که بسازید اتوماتیک به کامپیوتر مقصد انتقال میابد اصلا جای نگرانی نیست ونیاز به نصب ActiveReport روی مقصد نیست

----------


## ASKaffash

با سلام
گزارش پویا یعنی اینکه شما میتوانید فیلدهای گزارش وترتیب وخیلی از ویژه گیهای آن را از طریق برنامه دریافت کنید وبا شرطهای متنوع انواع گزارش سفارشی کاربر را تحویل وی دهید ولی کدنویسی زیادی میخواهد

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

احتمالا منظور شما از راهكار درج يك اكتيوايكس كه RightToLeft رو پشتيباني مي كنه هست ؟

----------


## ASKaffash

با سلام
1- اتوماتیک با Setup شما منتقل میشود ونیازی به نصب آن و Crack آن نیست
2- گزارش پویا یعنی شکل گزارش و ستونهای گزارش وبسیاری از جزئیات را میتوان از کاربر دریافت کرد حتی شرطهای گزارش برای محدود کردن سطرهای گزارش را نیز میتوانید پیاده ساز کنید

----------


## soheil_programmer

> اگه راه کارتون رو بفرمائید ممنون می شم.
> گرچه من هنوز کار با اون رو بلد نیستم و تازه دانلود و نصبش کردم.
> و البته دنبال یه راهنمای خوب می گردم.
> تو این سایت هم فقط یک نمونه دیدم که به اون صورت برام کاربردی نبود


و اما راهکار من برای حل مشکل Right2Left گزارش ساز قدرتمند ActiveReport:

در رخداد Detail_Format خود فرم ActiveReport نام باکسها یا لیبل های مورد نظرتان را بصورت زیر قرار دهید:


Private Sub Detail_Format()
Label1.Caption = Chr(254) & Label1.Caption
End Sub


یعنی نام Label یا TextBox خود را بصورتی که در ابتدای آن یک کاراکتر اسکی کد 254 قرار گرفته تغییر دهید.


در مورد Setup کردن نرم افزارهایی که توی اونها از ActiveReport استفاده شده به قول دوستان نیاز به انجام کار خاصی نیست و اینکار با استفاده از خود Package & Deployment Wizard ویژوال بیسیک به سهولت انجام می شود و در کل این گزارش ساز به نظر من خیلی با VB هماهنگ و همساز است و کد نویسی در آن اصلاً تفاوتی با کد نویسی در فرم های VB ندارد و بالعکس Crystal Report خیلی راحتتر میشه باهاش کار کرد!

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

من كاراكتر 254 رو گذاشتم ولي بازم مشكل RightToLeft حل نشد

----------


## ASKaffash

با سلام
من منظور از مشکل RightToLeft را متوجه نمیشوم من در ActiveReport که استفاده میکنم اصلا مشکلی ندارم( 4 سال است)

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
دوست عزيز *ASKaffash*

شما تو يكي از فيلدهات تو ديتا بيس دقيقا اين جمله رو بنويس : اين يك Test است
و برو با اكتيو ريپورت چاپش كن تا مشكل RightToLeft رو ببيني

----------


## soheil_programmer

> سلام
> 
> من كاراكتر 254 رو گذاشتم ولي بازم مشكل RightToLeft حل نشد


دوست عزیز شاید در قسمت Control Panel و Regional and Language Options تنظیمات مربوط به زبان فارسی را درست انجام ندادی؟!

----------


## vbhamed

> دوست عزیز شاید در قسمت Control Panel و Regional and Language Options تنظیمات مربوط به زبان فارسی را درست انجام ندادی؟!




سلام
نه اونجا همه چيز درسته
ويندوز كاملا فارسيه حتي براي زدن بعضي حروف فارسي نياز نيست Shift رو بگيري و طبق استاندارد كي برد هست

ورژن شما چند است ؟

----------


## polisoftco

سلام ..
اگه واقعا میشه با این راهکاری که گفتین مشکل راست2چپ رو حل کرد خب واسه مام ایمیل کنین، یا اینکه لینکشو قرار بدین تا همه بروبچ بتونن استفاده کنن.
با تشکر

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
این کد Ocx :

Public Sub Font(FontName As String, FontSize As Single, FontBold As Boolean)
With UserControl.Label1.Font
        .Name = FontName
        .Size = FontSize
        .Bold = FontBold
End With
End Sub
Public Sub Alignment(Value As AlignmentConstants)
UserControl.Label1.Alignment = Value
End Sub
Public Property Get Caption() As String
Caption = UserControl.Label1.Caption
End Property
Public Property Let Caption(Value As String)
UserControl.Label1.Caption = Value
PropertyChanged "Caption"
End Property
Public Property Get ForeColor() As OLE_COLOR
ForeColor = UserControl.Label1.ForeColor
End Property
Public Property Let ForeColor(Value As OLE_COLOR)
UserControl.Label1.ForeColor = Value
PropertyChanged "ForeColor"
End Property
Public Property Get BackColor() As OLE_COLOR
BackColor = UserControl.Label1.BackColor
End Property
Public Property Let BackColor(Value As OLE_COLOR)
UserControl.Label1.BackColor = Value
PropertyChanged "BackColor"
End Property
Private Sub UserControl_Resize()
With UserControl.Label1
     .Top = 0
     .Left = 0
     .Width = UserControl.ScaleWidth
     .Height = UserControl.ScaleHeight
End With
End Sub
Private Sub UserControl_InitProperties()
If Not UserControl.Ambient.UserMode Then
   Me.Caption = UserControl.Name
   Me.ForeColor = 0
   Me.BackColor = RGB(255, 255, 255)
End If
Call UserControl_Resize
End Sub
Private Sub UserControl_ReadProperties(PropBag As PropertyBag)
Me.Caption = PropBag.ReadProperty("Caption", "")
Me.ForeColor = PropBag.ReadProperty("ForeColor", UserControl.ForeColor)
Me.BackColor = PropBag.ReadProperty("BackColor", UserControl.BackColor)
End Sub
Private Sub UserControl_WriteProperties(PropBag As PropertyBag)
Call PropBag.WriteProperty("Caption", Me.Caption, "")
Call PropBag.WriteProperty("ForeColor", Me.ForeColor, UserControl.ForeColor)
Call PropBag.WriteProperty("BackColor", Me.BackColor, UserControl.BackColor)
End Sub

اینهم روش استفاده :
این UserControl را Make کنید
بعد در یک گزارش با ActiveReport این ActiveX را روی فرم قرار دهید
خواص این کنترل جدید را در RunTime ست کنید

درضمن قبلا سورس کد کامل با یک مثال کامل قرار داده ام

----------


## mmssoft

به نظر من Crystal Report خیلی بهتره. امکاناتش خیلی خوبه. Right2Left هم داره. 
کلا به نظر من بهتره.

----------


## HamedNet_ir

سلام

من از كريستال استفاده ميكنم، مزاياي اكتيو ريپورت نسبت به كريستال چه چيزي هست؟
براي بنده هم ايميل كنيد.
web.hamed@gmail.com

----------


## ASKaffash

> سلام
> 
> من از كريستال استفاده ميكنم، مزاياي اكتيو ريپورت نسبت به كريستال چه چيزي هست؟
> براي بنده هم ايميل كنيد.
> web.hamed@gmail.com


 سلام
برایتان ایمیل کردم
ActiveReport واقعا Dynamic است و بسیار برای پیاده سازی یک گزارش ساز پویا مناسب است نسخه تحت دات نت نیز بسیار قدرتمند است این لینک هم یک مقایسه انجام داده است :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=200927

----------


## ASKaffash

> سلام .
> 
> ASKaffash عزیز لطفا برای من هم بفرست .
> 
> smart_boy592@yahoo.com
> 
> خیلی ممنون
> 
> یا علی ...


سلام
ارسال شد

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> سلام
> ارسال شد


سلام دوست عزیز
بهتر نیست شما ایمیلتان را در اینجا قرار دهید و کاربران درخواستشان را مستقیم به ایمیل شما ارسال کنند؟

----------


## ASKaffash

> سلام دوست عزیز
> بهتر نیست شما ایمیلتان را در اینجا قرار دهید و کاربران درخواستشان را مستقیم به ایمیل شما ارسال کنند؟


سلام
اشکال در این است که کنترل ایمیل های دریافتی از دستم در می رود به نظرم بهتر است این سایت مثل DeveloperCenter.IR یک ارسال ایمیل هم داشته باشد تا عنوان ایمیل نشان داده نشود ولی بین کاربران ایمیل هم ردوبدل شود

----------


## ciamak2

> با سلام
> 
> من طی نامه نگاریهایی با شرکت سازنده ActiveReport مشکل عدم وجود Right2Left را باهاشون مطرح کردم اما من خودم یک راهکار برای ایجاد Right2Left دارم که اگر تمایل داشتید مطرح بفرمائید.


چرا تمايل نداريم حامد جان؟ حتما مطرح كن

----------

